# Help to give up smoking??



## Guvnor (29 May 2010)

Hi folks.

I've finally decided to give up the dreaded ciggies after years of grief from the boss

I've been 2 days so far without a cigerette and seem to be handling it ok. I'm pretty sure that this is going to get worse over the next few days and just wondering if anyone has any tips or info that may help me to stick at it??

I'm not using anything to help at the minute as i would rather try good old will power. 

Any words of wisdom or tips would be gratefully recieved folks

Cheers in advance


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 May 2010)

Zyban from the docs. Don't bother f'in about with anything else. Simples.


----------



## Guvnor (29 May 2010)

Heard they have some dodgy side effects?


----------



## slowmotion (29 May 2010)

Drink loads of fluids. Anything really, and all the time. That includes beer!

Chewing gum just prolongs the pain, in my experience, and reminds you of what you might be missing as regards oral stimulation.

Very best luck.

Edit: Stick to cold drinks, and avoid coffee if you can..


----------



## bianchi1 (30 May 2010)

I found that the tough bit at the beggining was ok. It's a fight but it's meant to be hard type thing. I failed when I stupidly thought I was over it so could ' just have the one '. Before I knew it I was back on 40 a day. In the end I just felt so bad I stopped again and havnt looked back.

Focus on the all the good things about being smoke free. It takes time but the change in fittness and aerobic ability is amazing. 

Good luck.


----------



## mickle (30 May 2010)

Read Alan Carr's book; _The easy way to stop smoking_.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (30 May 2010)

You'll get as many different ideas on what's the best way to give up as there are ex smokers, and they'll all claim to be the only way to do it. Do whatever seems to be working for you. Will power worked for me. 
The only thing I would add is that you'll always be a smoker on some level. It's never safe to "just have the odd one".
Good luck!


----------



## Dayvo (30 May 2010)

That picture of Alex Higgins on here recently would be a very good reason to give up smoking!


----------



## Dayvo (30 May 2010)

Good luck, BTW!


----------



## ChrisKH (30 May 2010)

Best of luck. If you fall off the cigarette wagon, treat it as an exception and move on determined not to have another. Don't let it be a reason to have a second. Or a third. We all make mistakes, just learn from them. Take each day at a time and keep yourself busy. Finding a project might help.


----------



## guitarpete247 (30 May 2010)

The GF and I gave up 16 weeks and £800 better off ago. I found the Minty lozenges and chewing gum good but she couldn'e get on with either. She had tried Zyban years ago and it didn't help at all. Being a Yorkshire man I think that keeping track of how much I would have spent has been a lot of incentive if I felt the urge.
Now when I'm out and see folks putting those rolled up bits of leaves in their mouths and setting fire to them I think they look a little silly.
Good luck kicking the weed.


----------



## chillyuk (30 May 2010)

I quit after 45 years and may attempts. I went on a NHS stop smoking group and was prescribed Champix. Thanks to Champix I quit with no cravings, no side effects and no problems. As I was over 60 an added benefit was that my prescriptions were free!! Two and a half years later I am still a non smoker.


----------



## Kablinsky (30 May 2010)

Stay away from alcohol for as long as you can. That was always the reason for me starting again. Managed it after 6 attempts. That was 11 years ago. . . .and I still occassionally fancy one.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 May 2010)

Guvnor said:


> Heard they have some dodgy side effects?



Nobody I know who has used them has had any problems.

All quit 100%
All were desperately heavy smokers at the end of their tethers having tried everything else.


----------



## numbnuts (30 May 2010)

I packed up smoking, two weeks later I was diagnosed with emphysema I'm still here ten years later, but I now have to ride more slowly now. You know it makes sence to stop so best of luck


----------



## phaedrus (30 May 2010)

mickle said:


> Read Alan Carr's book; _The easy way to stop smoking_.


+1. Helped me enormously. Eleven years smoke-free.


----------



## Cubist (30 May 2010)

Another vote for Champix, (Zyban has a few side effects, incl mood swings, Champix is a more bespoke alternative)

Try willpower alone (you're a better man than me if it works)

WIth Champix you tend to feel averse to smoking while you're on the medication which stops you being tempted to try one and see etc etc. 

Best of luck, it's a fantastic feeling to be free from the slavery and ill health after all these years


----------



## 515mm (30 May 2010)

As with anything else that's hard to do, like losing weight in a world where bacon exists; if you fall off the wagon, don't beat yourself up about it.
Just start again tomorrow. 

Every day without fags is a victory.

Best of luck.


----------



## Zippy (30 May 2010)

Hi Guvnor. I don't know what the set up is in your area - is there a Stop sSmoking Service in Essex? a couple of things come to mind:

You are more likely to quit and stay smokefree if you have the support and on-going advice from a trained stop Smoking Service advisor for as long as you need. This gives you someone to seek support from, ask questions to and monitor progress with throughout the process. Your local surgery should be able to tell you how the service works in your area.

Secondly, if you decide to use nicotine replacement therapy it is far cheaper to have it via prescription at your surgery than over the counter. Again, your surgery should be able to advise. Certainly Zyban and Champix are only available on prescription.

If you call 0800 169 0 169 the national Stop Smoking Helpline they should be able to tell you how it works in your neck of the woods and give you local contact numbers.

You won't regret going smokefree. I have been for six years now and feeling much better than I did as a smoker.

My job? Oh, I'm a Stop Smoking Service advisor for West Cornwall!


----------



## slowmotion (31 May 2010)

mickle said:


> Read Alan Carr's book; _The easy way to stop smoking_.



An excellent piece of advice, as others have said. It does give you an insight into the nature of addiction, and it really helps. Well worth a read.


----------



## ASC1951 (31 May 2010)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Will power worked for me.


Me too, but only after I had decided that it was the most important thing I could do and that I was a non-smoker rather than someone who was giving up.

I would certainly avoid alcohol in any situation where you need will power, especially to start with.


----------



## Bill Gates (31 May 2010)

Giving up smoking was one of the hardest things I've ever done. Nearly everyone smoked at the time and there was no escape - cinemas, restaurants, pubs, buses and trains etc. no bans in those days. Always getting offered cigarettes by family and friends was a real test of willpower. Advertising and commercial sponsorship of F1 and snooker was in your face and no health warnings on packets.

Anyone who starts smoking these days needs their head examined.

Smoking is addictive and it's associated with relaxing and socialising although the reality is that it's a stimulant and anti-social. 

1) You have to want to give it up and enlist support from close family members. 

2) Get rid of all the cigarettes in the house

3) Don't think that substitutes are going to satisfy the cravings because they won't.

4) Be prepared to suffer during withdrawal. Other people have done it but if they say it was easy then they either didn't inhale properly in the first place or are lying.

5) Believe this fact. You are perefectly capable of dealing with situations much better by yourself such as stress without a cigarette than with one.

6) Consider yourself a non smoker from day 1. If you have the mindset that you are trying to give up then the mere idea of trying assumes there is a potential of failure and then counting the days takes on a signifiacnce of it's own. 

You are now a non smoker pure and simple.


----------



## e-rider (31 May 2010)

I found the cravings peaked between day 4-6 and lasted for about 2 weeks.

After 3 months things get very easy indeed and after a year you wont even think about them at all. I'm five years in and feel just like I did before my first cig now. I can even get really drunk and still not think about smoking.

It takes some serious effort but You can do it - it's worth it in the end. without doubt


----------



## Guvnor (31 May 2010)

Thanks for all the good advice folks, very much appreciated. I'm 3 days in now and to be honest, not finding it that bad. I'm using will power alone and it seems to be going well. I very rarely drink at all so that shouldn't be to much of a problem. The mrs being pregnant and not hearing a weezy sound when I breath are good incentives so far so hopefully, I'll go the full distance and look forward to becoming a non smoker

thanks again folks.


----------



## mickle (31 May 2010)

Brilliant, keep it up Guv. I'm smoke free since August and have never looked back. 

And If I can blah blah so can you cliche etc.


----------



## trj977 (3 Jun 2010)

Good luck Govenor.

I have been off them for about 6 years.
Just gave up no patches or anything. 
Found the first couple of days OK. Then after a couple of weeks had the usual I am over it could just have one, mainly in the pub around 11ish! 

2 things I focused on, which may or may not be true.

1st physical addiction is over in 24 - 48 hrs, the longing is purely mental.
2nd the "high" from a cigarette only brings the smoker to the same level as a non smoker. What you are doing is recovering from a low. So why bother in the first place.

As I said, could be complete eyewash but worked for me during the 11ish mental debates in the pub.


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Jun 2010)

If I slip off the wagon and try a fag now when having a bear, two years after giving up it makes me feel physically sick, but alcohol is the danger as it reduces your willpower. I will always be a smoker I just choose to abstain.


----------



## Guvnor (3 Jun 2010)

its been nearly a week now and i'm still going strong I've actually found it very easy and i've not missed it at all. I'm noticing the benefits already so happy days....happy days indeed


----------



## Vega (3 Jun 2010)

I quit over five years ago and while it was difficult, it was probably the best thing I've ever done in my life. The first few weeks are the toughest but it gets better with time. I quit cold turkey but my wife who quit at the same time, used patches. If you fail at quitting, don't stop and give up on quitting. Try another medicine or treatment and try, try again until you succeed.


----------



## MrRidley (3 Jun 2010)

Seven weeks i've been off them now, can't say it was/is easy but i certainly feel the benefits when on the bike now, less huffing and puffing, more va va voom.


----------



## Cubist (4 Jun 2010)

Hacienda71 said:


> If I slip off the wagon and *try a fag now when having a bear,* two years after giving up it makes me feel physically sick, but alcohol is the danger as it reduces your willpower. I will always be a smoker I just choose to abstain.



Is it a tame bear, or have you merely become an adrenaline junkie?


----------



## guitarpete247 (4 Jun 2010)

17 weeks tomorrow and £850 saved (that's just me GF has not spent £400 she would have). I only think about it once or twice a day now.
Really glad pubs and clubs are smoke free as they were I smoked the most. 
Our initial incentive was granddaughter. We didn't want her to see us smoking (just 2). Originally planned to give up for her first birthday but didn't manage it but have in time for her second.
Good luck giving up. It might be difficult but it's worth it for many reasons.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2010)

It's great to hear people giving up the smoke. One thing you will notice is the smell of smokers even when they don't have a fag on the go. Along with smokers houses and cars. That stuff lingers big time. Think of it that the awful smell used to be on you.


----------



## guitarpete247 (4 Jun 2010)

I'm a teacher and can easily spot those kids that had a fag at break, on their way in or even between lessons.
Colleagues who pop down to the shops for lunch (like I used to) as well.


----------



## battered (4 Jun 2010)

Good luck. If it helps the physiological addiction is over in 24-48 hours, it's psychological after that. A mate stopped and put aside the £5 a day for a project, he bought nice things that interested him on the proceeds and said this helped. Also, I'd second that if you fall off the wagon, dust yourself off and get back on. It's a marathon not a sprint and you can still complete a marathon if you stop for a few minutes. The trick is to start again.


----------



## Guvnor (9 Jun 2010)

11 days in now and not craving or missing them at all

A lady friend at work sat next to me after just finishing her ciggie and i had to move as the smell was awful! now know how the mrs has felt for all these years


----------



## Stephenite (9 Jun 2010)

Well done, guvnor. And keep it up.

I've set Wednesday next week as my quit day. Using Champix, as will-power isnt available on presription!


----------



## NigC (9 Jun 2010)

I wish the wife would give up 

She's stopped at least 3 times in the past, but has only managed to last a few weeks before going back to them. Her excuse is always that she's gained weight. And each time I complain she says she never said she would quit forever!

Now our daughter is 7 and she knows what mummy is doing behind the closed kitchen door. So I'm really hoping she'll quit again very soon.....


----------



## mickle (9 Jun 2010)

NigC said:


> I wish the wife would give up
> 
> She's stopped at least 3 times in the past, but has only managed to last a few weeks before going back to them. Her excuse is always that she's gained weight. And each time I complain she says she never said she would quit forever!
> 
> Now our daughter is 7 and she knows what mummy is doing behind the closed kitchen door. So I'm really hoping she'll quit again very soon.....



Its hard when someone you love cannot give up. My mum smoked until the day she died of lung cancer.


----------



## upsidedown (9 Jun 2010)

Well done Guvnor !!

I'm 18 months in and never felt better.

2 things that helped me:

A craving last for 3 minutes, ride it out and the nect one will take longer to come.

Smokers smoke to feel the same way that non-smokers do all of the time (courtesy of Alan Carr).

Visited a friend in hospital the other day and walking through the crowd of smokers at the door was disgusting.

Keep it up Guv and all others who are on the road to recovery good luck.


----------



## Babs (10 Jun 2010)

Hi - just seen your message and wanted to say well done and keep on going! Not smoking is one of the most worthwhile things you can do both for your health and your pocket. Having worked as a quit smoking advisor in the past I know how difficult giving up can be - but it can be done! Yes I too was a smoker many years ago but gave up when I met my husband to be who did not smoke. Shortly after we met, we went on a 3 month holiday to some extremely hot countries and I never wanted to smoke. On our return - bored home alone - I popped out and got 10 fags and some matches - I was so sick it was like Clockwork Orange!! Never touched another and the smell of fags started me off heaving! Anyway very well done and keep going. Only you can do it.


----------



## Guvnor (12 Jun 2010)

Thanks for your kind words and support folks, much appreciated

still going strong


----------



## mickle (13 Jun 2010)

keep it up Guv.


----------

